# Egyptian pigeon breeds



## egyptianswift (Mar 12, 2007)

*
Hi all i am Mohammad from Egypt and i wanna ask u 

what u know about Egyptian pigeon breeds ?

*​


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Egyptian_swifts said:


> *
> Hi all i am Mohammad from Egypt and i wanna ask u
> 
> what u know about Egyptian pigeon breeds ?
> ...



I know nothing about Egyptian breeds. Sorry.
I am sure other members will be able to give you some information.

Reti


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I have one (an Egyptian Swift) that came to me as a rescue. Their flight feathers are exceptionally long and they make a different sound flying. I can tell it's him with my back turned. The breed is believed to have come from Asia, perhaps as far (from England) as India but it was in the mid 1800's in England when the breed was named "Swift" due to a resemblance to a species of bird that normally goes by that name. The "Egyptian" part comes from the fact that those birds in England had been imported from Cairo and Alexandria.

Pidgey


----------



## egyptianswift (Mar 12, 2007)

*


thank u all but i whant to say We have different breeds here, and i will speak 

about the various breeds of the egyptian pigeon.

Egyptian pigeon divided into several groups

1-Elghozar group

And this group is divided into several breeds

(Ablag ,Safi ,Otatti ,Mesawed ,Absy mesry ,Halaby mesry ,Qoronfoly ,Anbary
asmar ,Blak ghozar ,Meraka, Red ghozar, Reehany, Asfar,Kazaghandi and
Azrak Atefa)

2-Egyptian tumbler group

* Multicolored

3-Egyptian Morasla group (homer)

* Multicolored Except for yellow and red

4-Egyptian Owl group(Kojok)

* Multicolored

* There is another group But it is not old group caused by the
hybridization between the Ghozar group and the racing pigeons group called 
australly

so some of thes breeds r Egyptian and some Came to Egypt from India, Turkey and the Levant thousands of years ago

but all thes breeds have been developed in Egypt 

*


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you for the info and the link.
They are beautiful birds.

Reti


----------



## egyptianswift (Mar 12, 2007)

thes is my site and i will translate it soon


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

there are many breeds yet to be recognised.


----------



## sherif (Apr 23, 2009)

*i know alot*

hi,iam sherif i know alot about the egyptian swift,iam living in malaysia,i want buy the egyptian swift,can u help me?this is my e-mail [email protected]


----------

